# My baby sipped wine by mistake!



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi,
I feel terrible. I was meaning to give my dd water and I grabbed the wrong mug cup from which my dh was drinking wine. She sipped tiny bits of wine. She seems fine. I am horrified by what I did, and can someone tell me if she's going to be fine. I don't even drink myself because I'm concerned about passing alcohol to my breast milk.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

How old is the babe? My kids have had finger dips of wine starting around age 2.
Not actual sips but a dip of a finger. At 4 they get thier own glass with watered down wine to have on VERY special occasions.
I don't think it is harmful to a toddler.
A newborn I'll bet is a different story though.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

"I give my son sippy cups of vodka to get him to shut up sometimes" I cant believe you would admit that, much let type it. Much less give your child vodka. As to the OP a little wine should not hurt the babe. They used to rub the stuff on the gums to help with teething.


----------



## RolliePollie (May 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exquisite Pinky* 
It should be fine. I give my son sippy cups of vodka to get him to shut up sometimes, so a little wine ain't gonna hurt nothin'.


I SERIOUSLY hope this a joke!


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

Do Not Feed the Troll - use your report button. To the OP - your baby will be fine, try not to beat yourself up


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

don't feed the trolls!
OP- i'm sure it is fine.


----------



## sara_m (Jul 12, 2004)

I can't imagine there would be any problem with a toddler having a very small amount of wine. I wouldn't practice it on a regular basis ;-) but she should be just fine.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Babe should be fine! I used to sample granpa's beer all the time as a toddler









(notice how the troll joined in 2006???)


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exquisite Pinky* 
It should be fine. I give my son sippy cups of vodka to get him to shut up sometimes, so a little wine ain't gonna hurt nothin'.
















:








I am taking that as sarcasm.

Anyhow, I think with a few sips of wine your little one will be just fine! Really! If it was more than sips and seems to be causing an issue, I would call poison control and get their advice, but if we are just talking sips than I really think your baby will be just fine.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL! Oops. I'm sure she's absolutely fine! Question: did she like it? I can't stand wine even now, I can't imagine a baby enjoying the taste. Then again, one of my sisters loved olives as a toddler. Maybe babies have more refined palates than we give them credit for...


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
Maybe babies have more refined palates than we give them credit for...
















Maybe! I was thinking the same thing, I try to enjoy wine, but just can't seem to get a taste for it!


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

Don't beat yourself up! When DD was younger I fed her rum cake at a family reunion. I had no idea that it was cake SOAKED in rum. At the time I was freaking out, now I look back and laugh. If it was just a couple of tiny sips I'm sure she's fine.


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

I feel a bit better. But what bothers me is that she's only 16mo. I have to admit that she also had a sip of coffee the other day accidentally.
I really hope no damage is done on her brain....
It's another issue, but I tend to beat myself up. I really need to relax.


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

No damage to her brain from a few tiny sips of wine. Promise.


----------



## Bernie (May 5, 2004)

On a flight to the US I ordered water for Vilja and a white wine for myself. They were in the same type of plastic cup and when Vilja finished her water she grabbed my cup before I could stop her and proceeded to guzzle my white wine! LOL! She spit most of it out but I am sure she got a good swallow. She was 24 mos. and now at 4 yrs, it is obvious it didn't affect her in any way what-so-ever....except that she does smell the contents of a glass before taking a sip


----------



## WannabeaFarmer (Jul 7, 2006)

We had beer in a frosted mug cause the case wasnt cold enough yet and DD thought it was apple juice...








She only got her tounge in it before I snached the glass from her.
She is fine, no harm done








She calls it mommy juice now


----------



## JulieK (Aug 25, 2004)

Totally fine, nothing to worry about. As part of many religious ceremonies, babies are given tastes of wine and it is fine. That said, I'm not familiar with any studies covering long-term effects of this. A one-shot deal is absolutely fine, imo.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I wouldn't worry at all. Mistakes happen & it's really not going to hurt.


----------



## Oceanjones (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm sure everything is fine.









When I had my oldest (I was young) I had a small party one night when she was almost 2. We were drinking Jack and Cokes and I ended up going to bed that night without dumping my glass. The next morning I woke up and there was Bridgette in the living room sucking down the rest of my drink! I almost died!
It wasn't too strong but STILL....I was really worried about it at the time.

(I have to add that whenever I did drink which was rare, I always pumped first thing in the morning and dumped before nursing







)


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. My friend gives her one yo a sip of sweet wine every Shabbos. Remember, at one point in history, all there was that was clean to drink was wine or ale. I honestly don't think it's a big deal, just not something to do every night, yk?


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Just posting to say your aren't alone - Over Memorial Day weekend we attended a party where we were outside, lots of people, and a fair number of beer cans sitting around.

Literally in the blink of an eye, my then 18-month old grabbed someone's open beer can and guzzled about three swigs. I could see his adam's apple moving as I sprinted across the porch. I was worried until about 8 grandma's in attendance assured me many kids have drank worse and are fine today!


----------



## Margot Adler (Jun 2, 2007)

my folks used a bit of whiskey on my gums when i was teething at the advice of the dr. he said at least it was "all natural". i don't know if i would do the same thing, but i don't think a tiny amt. of alc very rarely will hurt a toddler (and a sip to me seems small...).


----------



## bechand0128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yup, both my boys had sips of wine as part of their baptismal ceremonies. I'm not one to give it to them regularly (quite content to not give them any at all, actually!) but it certainly doesn't hurt to just have a touch, especially if it was accidently. I have pics of my elder ds attempting to swig out of an empty beer bottle (his daddy's) at barely a year.

We don't drink at all, so we just wouldn't have any in the house, but if we did, we'd probably make sure the glasses/bottles were where the kids couldn't get them. My younger one steals drinks (sodas, waters, juice, whatever) ALL the time.


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

My kids, from about 6 weeks on, take communion once a week. We use "real" wine that is watered down. It is one spoonful. They are fine.

Actually, when one of my kids was 2 she drank an unknown amount of wine. I think it was probably 2-3 sips. I freaked out at the time. But she was fine.


----------



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm sure she'll be fine. She didn't sip, sip, sip 'til the mug was empty, did she?

When I was a little girl (this was before I started kindergarten, so I'm thinking I was 3 or 4) my grandfather used to give me those little bottles (like you'd get on an airplane) of Southern Comfort and I'd hide them in my playhouse and drink them. He gave me a bottle a day, and I drank a bottle a day. I'm perfectly normal. Honest.

Where was my mother, you ask? Watching All My Children (or as my sister and I call it, "The Gospel According to Erica").


----------

